# Astral Voyage in the VI Zone



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't normally share these things on public forums but i had a dream in wich there was a VI thread about posting or not in the Member's composition review forum, and i got kicked out because i was a professional composer in real life but not in the dream...

Sure glad i came back to reality and this thread has disappeared... ~o) 

CC64 (not my real name)


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 11, 2010)

Dude , its too soon...the mandatory comic relief should not be posted untill at least after 12 hours according to proper PRO-tocol , which gives us ample time for reflective consideration and introperspective self-analysis, reminding us all that underneath all our garish exteriors we are all just human, after all.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Dude , its too soon...the mandatory comic relief should not be posted untill at least after 12 hours according to proper PRO-tocol



Well actually i was kind of being 3/4 serious about the twilight-zonish disappearing of a thread. In my 2-almost 3 star experience here it's pretty much a first.

Also, since before you replied, my thread was pretty much ignored, i PM'd Googlebot for comfort and she said she'd like to meet 'cause she finds ex-future-pro composers pretty sexy...

So, not all is lost.

cc64


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 11, 2010)

So you're glad an entire six-page thread was derailed and deleted rather than a single member being asked to curtail his slanderous accusations?

To me, its much more frightening that an single individual could destroy so many others comments as well as the entire topic of discussion.

If this is your idea of protecting "Freedom of Speech", its quite a hypocrisy.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 11, 2010)

Googlebot huh?
See thats where you went wrong, clearly you should have sendt her a personal message inviting her to critique your post first. 

Now im afraid, she will never do so again.

I dunno...things come and go, im sure it will turn up again tomorrow in some gutter somewhere, all dirty bruised and confused from the previous nights guildty pleasures.

A new inexperienced thread can only take so much you see, they would be wise in keeping silent unless spoken to by their elders.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> So you're glad an entire six-page thread was derailed and deleted rather than a single member being asked to curtail his slanderous accusations?



Hi Synergy543,

actually, for me the whole meaning of starting this new thread was that i'm pretty surprised and disappointed that the other one has disappeared. This thread was pretty rich with diverging views and all this was really interesting/educating to me.

Then comes the 2 meter guy who might not be completely wrong in his assertions, and maybe he his... Anyhow, we might condemn the way he resolved the issues he has with the OP,but to paraphrase one of the participants, if all this had happened in a schoolyard in Boston or the Dockyards in Copenhagen, someone, probably not the 6'4" guy, would have a bloody nose at best,but on a forum like ours, nobody is bleeding and all the 3812 other adults on this forum can decide by themselves what they want to adhere to or even if they want to continue reading this thread etc...

Bottom line, VI-Control is hosted in the USofA not Blogisztan.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah but behold: it re-emerges.

And somone helpfully edited and censored out all the bad things we should not be exposed to, so all is well then. 
Hurra!

Ignoring the fact that a thread discussing freedom of speach is censored offcourse, but lets not be fuzzy about the details, shall we?


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 11, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Ah but behold: it re-emerges.
> 
> And somone helpfully edited and censored out all the bad things we should not be exposed to, so all is well then.
> Hurra!
> ...



I don't mean this as a challenge and I certainly am not looking for another argument, but do you see no distinction between liberty and license? Does not even free speech have limits? Is that not why there are laws against libel?

I REALLY am just curious for your view because you are someone I respect, even if we disagree sometimes.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Say, maybe you know what to do when CC64 gets stuck? W
> 
> Greg



Well CC64 gets stuck all the time and would really like to know of a workaround, but in DP you can press command-! and everything is fine again ; )

Best,

Claude


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 11, 2010)

The thread has taken a twisted turn leaving some of us ranting against a non-existent Twilght Zone character, that nobody else sees.

I swear he was there. Really!

No honest, I'm not making this up.

White suites? 

The men in the white suites are taking us where?

Happy Dreams!


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 11, 2010)

cc64 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> synergy543 @ Mon Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Say, maybe you know what to do when CC64 gets stuck? W
> ...



Too kewl ! I didn't know about that one! And I'm too embarrassed to say how many years I've been using DP.

PLAY gets stuck all the time and I just click on the little voices down in the right corner and that nixes 'em.

CC64 made my day!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 11, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Ah but behold: it re-emerges.
> 
> And somone helpfully edited and censored out all the bad things we should not be exposed to, so all is well then.
> Hurra!
> ...



You've been with us long enough to know that we rarely if ever interfere. I'm against most forms of censorship but I'm very keen to what may be considered legally libelous from hosting personal attacks on public forums. The courts are filled with similar cases so I'm attempting albeit unsuccessfully to keep us out of harm's way. Perhaps the laws are different in your country - here its a money game, simply put, and I would like to see VI continue without the baggage honestly.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Too kewl ! I didn't know about that one! And I'm too embarrassed to say how many years I've been using DP.
> 
> PLAY gets stuck all the time and I just click on the little voices down in the right corner and that nixes 'em.
> 
> CC64 made my day!



Actually Greg, to be precise the key command for sending MIDI note-offs on all channels is command-1

Glad i taught you something, musicians helping musicians, not being sarcastic btw.

Claude


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2010)

I actually appreciate this Frederick, because these things have a way to wind up on google search, and I have forum links under my name from posts over 5 years old, still there, and I wouldn't want people searching Guy Bacos and reading this about me. Not good publicity.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guy,

i totally agree with you on the Google thing. 

The one reason i chose to take a pseudonym when i joined VI was to have more freedom contributing real-life experiences without having just anyone, potential customers for example, just googling your name and stumble upon something you would say about a bad experience with such and such producer and have this hinder your chances of working with these new potential customers.

Ideally, i think that what's said in VI should stay in VI and we could all use our real names if we wish, but with Ms GoogleBot hanging around,hope our date is still on, one should seriously consider about what they confide here if they use their real name...

CC


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 11, 2010)

Ashermusic: Free speech within limits is a complete contradiction in terms, no? 

If you are able to say it, i am certaintly capable of hearing it...thats my basic stance, in fact being confronted with "shocking" or far-removed thoughts and concepts can often lead to a healthy increase in mental activity, comprehension and understanding of your surrounding enviroment i think, id much rather understand the things i dont agree with than condemning them to some sort of moral exile.

In this case i think it is somewhat ironic that those very posts championing those very ideals were removed , as a crowning pièce de résistance to a thread filled with a rather sombre menu of oxymorons and inconsequentiality.
Altho i might have had some of that for breakfast myself, come to think of it.

Does it have limits? Not really.
Does it have a practical limit, yeah offcourse...im not a complete anarchist .
My line in the sand is drawn at the point where it becomes physical.
Things like getting "decked" and such..


BUT I dont really disagree with you beyond how you constantly see it appropriate to indirectly beat down on anyone that is not seen fit to raise their voices according to your sometimes confusing set of standards: age, experience , merits, accomplishement, body of work, proven ability... which takes precedence over what, you lost me a long time ago im afraid.

Other than that we are fine, im sure you have and have had a long and very productive career, and i never would attempt to belittle that or take anything away from your achievements...and i would hope that you some day realize that giving some young hopefull musician a few nods in the right direction every now and then on a public forum also does not take anything away from you acheivements, in fact it does quite the opposite in my view.

Frederick: yes i can see why there would be concern for liability, you are right in your assumptions that our laws are rather liberal in comparison to those you are subjected to.

I know indeed that VI control is a very moderatly regulated forum, thats the main reason i find it rewarding...and even tho i might not agree with what Re-peat conveys in all aspects of his grousomness...his posts are some of the most rewarding, eloquent and thoughtprovoking ones here, i would hate to see that dissapear under any sort of circumstance. 

I, and (many others im sure) appriciate your very understandable clarification, but it is unfortunate that is must come to such a conclusion nontheless.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2010)

cc64 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> i totally agree with you on the Google thing.
> 
> ...



From now on I will be Al Bino.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2010)

I enjoy commenting and receiving comments on the composition review thread, something I don't agree with Jay. I enjoy it because I get some good advice and it helps improve my piece, and it's a lot simpler than through pm.

However, I have to side with Jay at the same time. People should take the habit of expressing certain things through pm. This is a family forum, there are some things you are not interested in having your family, relatives, friends + professional contacts, read. To insure some continuity in this thread, best not to mention names. But if you have the urge to trash someone, say it through pm, the person will get the message anyway.


----------



## lux (Oct 12, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> I enjoy commenting and receiving comments on the composition review thread, something I don't agree with Jay. I enjoy it because I get some good advice and it helps improve my piece, and it's a lot simpler than through pm.



In general i had more than once the clear impression you just enjoy opinions which resonates "exactly" with your convinctions and expectations.

I've been treated and "banned" by word by you more than once. And that happen with everyone disagrees with you. I avoided continuing arguing as i had better things to do. Still hearing you talking about how much you accept other people's opinions sounds odd to my ears.

I think we need some truth here and there. I think i still expressed my concept in a polite enough manner, so to avoid complains and getting bashed.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 12, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashermusic: Free speech within limits is a complete contradiction in terms, no?
> ...



Well as i said there are practical limits that are in place but i am certaintly free to shout whatever i feel like and deal with the consequences, from my point of view i dont need to be sheltered from anything you or anyone else are able to formulate, just becouse the majority of citizens out there feel otherwise doesnt mean i should take that into consideration when i think they are wrong.

Using the law as an example is meaningless in this case, becouse i happen to think laws needs to be challenged, broken and pushed to the extremes if your convictions dictate that neccesary, there is no limit to free speech, only how much of it the majority is able to tolerate.

Im not really altruistically inclined, and im not on a crusade to elevate talentlessness...by all means, however i can only go by the opinions expressed by you or anyone else on forum such as this , and as such thats how you come across to me.

I dont really need to accept anything, thats hardly the point..im not suggesting that I or anyone else should dictate your behaviour, im just reiterating my observations and my reasons for sending a few snyde remarks in your direction from time to time. 
Im not expecting or suggesting you should alter your behavior, thats not for me to judge and i really dont care either.

I have to say tho, the only problematic part in the thread we are discussing was the point where personal messages were used with the intent to ridicule and drive home a point, that is clearly a violation of personal trust and very unfortunate as well, and certaintly sheds a unflattering light on the responsible person in question as far as im concerned.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2010)

lux @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> Still hearing you talking about how much you accept other people's opinions sounds odd to my ears.
> 
> I think we need some truth here and there. I think i still expressed my concept in a polite enough manner, so to avoid complains and getting bashed.



Lux,

As I said to someone else on an infamous thread, do your homework (and before adding fuel to the fire Lux). Check out all my demo threads and come back to me. See how I always said: "Yes, you are right, I will try and fix this" (excluding Narval). So why would you say the opposite Lux? I might have disagreements from time to time on other subjects, and I don't always control myself, but please don't portrait me as one who never accepts other people's opinion.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 12, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> Ashermusic @ Tue Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 11 said:
> ...



Okidoke, we are very different people who see the world very differently.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 12, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Tue Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashermusic @ Tue Oct 12 said:
> ...



Not really, i assume the role of the underdog, you assume the role of the establishment: together we form the perfect symbiosis of a well functioning society, its actualy quite romantic when you think about it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 12, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> Ashermusic @ Tue Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Pzy-Clone @ Tue Oct 12 said:
> ...



Cue the violins


----------

